# Source Formatierung bei Eclipse



## Transmitter (16. Aug 2004)

Hi 

Wie kann ich denn diese Formatierung bei Eclipse ändern?

von: 

```
public Bezeichner ( ) {
    body .. ;
}
```

in:

```
public Bezeichner ( )
{
    body .. ;
}
```
Dankeschön schon mal

Bye, Transmitter


----------



## bygones (16. Aug 2004)

der formatierer kannst du über STRG + Hochstell + F ausführen...

unter Window -> preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Code Formatter kannst du ihn einstellen wie du willst


----------



## Transmitter (16. Aug 2004)

Sehr schön, dankeschön


----------

